# Introducing....me!



## Kings_Quest (Feb 2, 2004)

Well hello everyone, I am a new member of this board and I thought I might take a moment and introduce myself. I have been playing tabletop D&D for almost a year, but I have playing PC D&D games (BG, BGII, IWDII, NWN...) for a few years more. I am 22 years old and currently quite active with my D&D group. 

If any of you are familiar with Napftor, he is a friend of mine and is the one who suggested these boards to me. He is also our group's main DM (though he might not want to be associated with me ). I have yet to DM anything, though I think I might like to try my hands at it eventually. 

I have some decent knowledge of the Forgotten Realms and I enjoy playing there. My personal favorite campaign setting is Dragonlance though. I have also played Dragonstar and Spycraft and have enjoyed those quite a bit as well. 

I look forward to hanging out here and hope I may become a somewhat productive member. See you 'round the posts!


----------



## francisca (Feb 2, 2004)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 2, 2004)

Welcome and happy posting.  You might want to read the FAQ just to cover all the basics.


----------



## Aaron L (Feb 2, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Feb 2, 2004)

Greetings! Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 2, 2004)

Hello, and welcome to this little corner of the internet! Pay attention, because there will be a test when you least expect it.


----------



## guedo79 (Feb 2, 2004)

Welcome.  Could I assume your a fan of the Kings Quest games from Sierra?  I loved those games. My favorite was Hero's Quest/Quest for Glory


----------



## WayneLigon (Feb 2, 2004)

Welcome aboard


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Feb 2, 2004)

Welcome! 

You will have fun here. 

We are all poor spellers on the message boards occassionaly, but I'd recommend editing your subject heading for this thread - you know, first impressions and all...  

Also, don't be surprised if this thread is moved to a forum called "The Hive: New Year's Off Topic Threadapalooza!"  That forum is our "off topic" forum  ( I'm NOT a wanna be mod - really! ) 

EDIT: Or Meta, I guess.  I'll never be mod material!   

Speaking of forums, there are MANY of them - check 'em out. One of my favorites is the Story Hour forum... 

BFG


----------



## RithTheAwakener (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi.


----------



## ph34r (Feb 2, 2004)

Welcome!

Soon you will notice you have no life as you spend hours upon hours reading things here on EN World! Please enjoy your stay!


----------



## Salad Shooter (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey hey! Welcome! If you have any questions about anything, just ask! I won't respond, because I know nothing, but there's almost guaranteed to be someone who will!


----------



## LiVeWiRe (Feb 2, 2004)

Welcome to EN World Kings_Quest!

See ya around,

LW


----------



## Eridanis (Feb 2, 2004)

Welcome to ENworld! As was mentioned above, please take a look at our FAQ to see what we're about. Basically, anything RPG related is welcome - and in the Off-Topic forum, anything non-RPG (excepting real-world religious or political topics). The caveat is that we ask you to be civil to others, and to not post anything that your generic grandmother-type person might object to. 

So feel at home and browse around! Meanwhile, this thread is heading over to Meta. Hang on!


----------



## Liolel (Feb 2, 2004)

Welcome aboard. 

 You should find this community a very friendly one. I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 2, 2004)

WElcome aboard! You'll find that everyone here is top-nice and friendly even if they might disagree with you on something. But hey, no really good discussion ever came from agreeing on everything.


----------



## Kings_Quest (Feb 2, 2004)

Whoa.  Being used to slightly smaller forums I had not expected quite so much enthusiasm.  Thank you all for the friendly welcome, and yes, I had expected this to end up somewhere else, I just wasnt sure where to put it.  And the subject is fixed, that was a typo (pretty bad for an English major, eh?).  

Yes, I used to play those old 'Quest games.  The sn also has something to do with my real life name (I wont tell you what, that would take away the fun!).  

I will do my best to keep up with you all, this place seems to be quite fast-paced.  Thats good, it gives me plenty of posts to reply to!


----------



## BSF (Feb 3, 2004)

Greetings!  Welcome to the boards.  Yes, there board does get a lot of traffic.  Have fun and I'm sure I will see you around.


----------



## Steve Jung (Feb 3, 2004)

Welcome Kings_Quest. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Feb 4, 2004)

Kick junk, take wallet...

Oh, sorry, wrong board.

Welcome! I hope you enjoy it here as much as the rest of us do.


----------



## Mark (Feb 4, 2004)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi Kings_Quest!  I'm a CRPG fan too.  Sadly, I have an acute case of restarter's syndrome.  Which is why I'm *still* trying to finish BG2.  I've played the first part a bazillion times, but I keep searching for the optimal party/weapon proficiencies/races etc.  

But I swear I'm gonna finish this time!  I beat back an urge to restart yesterday, so I know I can do it.  Do they offer a skin patch for this?

And welcome to EN World.


----------



## Aranan (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey there, Kings_Quest.  I'm also new here, but I figured I could welcome you anyway.  This seem slike a friendly board, so I"ll try not to ruin it


----------



## Tallok (Feb 5, 2004)

Hello  we are welcoming... even if we do scare you. Don't worry, we don't _usually_ bite people


----------



## diaglo (Feb 5, 2004)

welcome aboard


----------



## Horacio (Feb 6, 2004)

Welcome to one of the friendliest places on the net!


----------

